

Ask HN: If you designed a co-working hub from scratch, what are the must-have? - trendyy

I&#x27;m currently working in combination with a local authority in the south of England to build a coworking hub for entrepreneurs and start-ups. We&#x27;re at a very early stage and all ideas are currently on the table - from hotdesks, meeting space, dedicated &#x27;pod&#x27;-style office areas, various office support functions, back office functions (such as accounting, payroll etc.), &#x27;innovation spaces&#x27; and workshops to foster ideas.<p>I just wondered if you were designing a co-working area from scratch - what would be must haves and nice to haves? What would convince you to relocate?
======
tonylemesmer
must: fast internet, car parking, private meeting rooms, kitchen, available
manager to resolve issues promptly, effective security, location not far from
train and motorway. Proximity to potential customers (need to know who are
your likely tenants and survey them for customer locations)

nice: decent/onsite nearby cafe / lunch food, space for mechanical workshop
prototyping

